# Wie schneide ich am besten eine Figur aus einem Bild?



## sLaM (22. Juli 2002)

Wie schneide ich am besten eine Figur aus einem Bild?

Bis jetzt habe ich immer den Hintergrund wegradiert aber das ist echt ne geile Arbeit!  

Kennt hier einer nen leichteren Weg? *hoff*

tHx


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Juli 2002)

:RTFM:
Stichwort: Freistellen


----------



## foxx21 (22. Juli 2002)

benütz doch einfach mal die  funktion im board es gab schon einige beiträge zu diesem thema!!

:RTFM: :error:


----------



## MoPB82 (22. Juli 2002)

STRG + ALT + X !!!


----------



## mirscho (22. Juli 2002)

Halli hallo..

guck ma da:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=20540

das reicht!


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MoPB82 _
> *STRG + ALT + X !!! *



Nana.. shortcuts zu PS sind echt unhilfreich, läuft auf nem Mac nämlich net 

solche tipps lieber über die menü-leiste die ist nämlich GLEICH:
BILD / FREISTELLEN


----------



## mirscho (22. Juli 2002)

hmmm..komisch 

bei mir ist strg+alt+x "extrahieren"...freistellen ist was anderes, nicht nur von der Tastenkombi her...

naja...was solls

:| :--


----------



## MoPB82 (23. Juli 2002)

na du musst die ebene verdoppeln , dann des ausschneiden ... markieren und dann auf der 1ten ebene löschen !


----------



## sLaM (23. Juli 2002)

Ohhh ihr Könige der Allwissenheit entschuldigt bitte mein eindringen in euer Reich!

Leider bezieht sich meine Frage auf Bilder mit sehr hoher Auflösung.
Wenn ein Herr Prinz oder auch eine Frau Prinzessin von ihrem Thron herunter kommen  ... ? Das wäre ja so EXTREM!!!! waahhh


----------



## shiver (23. Juli 2002)

oh, allmächtiger könig der ironie,
an den wertesten antworten meiner treuen untertanen
ist rein gar nichts auszusetzen,
fassen wir also zusammen:

- das extrahieren tool
- quickmasking mode + masken
- pfade

hier hat der narr also viel möglichkeiten, seiner NARRENfreiheit zu fröhnen.


sollten zu den oben genannten möglichkeiten noch unklarheiten bestehen,
so steht euch frei zu sprechen.

falls nicht, so sag ich "wachen, hinfort mit ihm!"


eure majestät persönlich.


ps:
das handbuch oder auch die hilfe von photoshop bieten dazu wunderbare themenbereiche.


----------



## Kaprolactam (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ihro Majestät Königin shiver I_
> *
> sollten zu den oben genannten möglichkeiten noch unklarheiten bestehen,
> so steht euch frei zu sprechen.
> ...



Mit allem nötigen Respekt, Majestät *diener mach* ich binne der Meinung, daß die wachen ihn auf jeden Fall in Gewahrsam nehmigen sollten, lassen wir ihn zuerst am siedenden Öl schnuppern und dann seine Fragen stellen, sollten ihm noch welche in den Sinn kommigen.

Vize-Unterkanzler für Daumenschrauben, spitze Gegenstände und erhitzte Flüssigkeiten Kaprolactam


----------



## mirscho (24. Juli 2002)

@ shiver and kapro

DANKE!!!

/@ shiver and kapro

unerhört sowas...da quetsch man sein gehirn aus und es sprudelt nur so von ideen und dann... 

da soll er doch zur Konkurrenz gehen und sich Eclipse holen...

ist ja extra für MEGA bilder...

bis denn...

:achja: eine nette frage hab auch ich: wie bekommt ihr die schrift so groß und farbig?

danke!


----------



## foxx21 (24. Juli 2002)

> gepufferte Knallerbse



in der TAT


----------

